# So Nervous



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We pick up Olive tomorrow morning and all of a sudden i am so nervous! My stomach is in knots and i'm wondering what the heck i was thinking! I think it's just cold feet or something. Kind of like getting married or having kids! We put a ton of thought in to this, it is what we want and we have everything we need. I hadn't even felt nervous up until now. I'm just telling myself to BREATH. I can do this! I have a 5 year old and a 3 year old. How much more work can a puppy be?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You will be fine! She will melt your heart and it will all be worth it..


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

I totally got scared right before I brought my pup home! Even thought about changing my mind! But my boyfriend calmed me down and I couldn't be happier! It's work, but it's totally worth it!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a lovely day picking up Olive 
I had lots of thoughts of 'what the hell have I done' more than once over the early weeks but it is worth all of it as we now have a happy, loving dog and wouldn't be without him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

You will be fine, I had 2 sleepless nights before I picked up Tilly, we got up the morning we were collecting her and I voiced my concerns to my boyfriend. We travelled 3and a half hours to collect her, in that time I changed my mind 20times. Because she was a f1 I didn't know what way she would turn out. 
We pulled up to the house and saw 5puppies and I just fell in love with TIlly, 
She's now 4and a half months old and never looked back😉

Best of luck with Olive


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.762523,-8.374932


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. yes good idea to calm down and breathe  .... nothing wrong with some nervous excitement ... 

A puppy is easy when compared to kids ... just pee on the floor instead of in a nappy  

Enjoy your puppy day xxx

We will all be waiting for a *Olive is Home *thread


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Ha ha! Nods of empathy here. I'm feeling exactly the same and I have two 'sleeps' (or is that sleepless nights?) to go, as I collect mine on Sunday. Like you all, I've thought it all through, have nearly everything ready and have read all the info, BUT....my quiet life is suddenly going to change beyond recognition and I just hope I'm going to like it.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Compared to a 5 year old (mine will be 5 in March) and a 3 year old even having 2 pups is a breeze LOL

In a couple of weeks you will ever wonder how you could have lived without one of these wee furballs.

I had the same feelings waiting at home for hubby to bring back Mitzy but as soon as she arrived into my arms all doubts vanished with the waggy tail and kisses. Nothing loves you with as much joy as a dog does


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I was nervous the night before we collected Rufus but as soon as I went to pick him up and saw his little face it all went! We have only had him a week and a half and we adore him. The first few days were very interesting but we seem to be getting there with the toilet training. 

They are such funny little pups, very keen to learn.We have already started puppy training classes, I learnt so much in just one hour. Is it sad that I am really looking forwad to going again on Tuesdy

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the hardest thing with many is not having had contact with the pup since it was chosen. Even though we had pics sent to us it's not the same as seeing them in the flesh and building up a bond. A friend was lucky to see her litter once a week and was so ready to bring the pup home at 8 weeks. If you haven't seen it, it's natural to worry if you are going to feel the same when you see it again. I felt very nervous before we picked up ours. However, one look at the pup just melts all those thoughts away in an instant!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with other posters..once you get your baby home all your nerves will
disappear. It's hard work in the beginning but its so worth it..


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

"I think the hardest thing with many is not having had contact with the pup since it was chosen."

Exactly. A lot of people only get to see the puppy for a few minutes and are then committed to a lifetime together without having a chance to get to know him/her. That's the thing that makes me nervous. We place a huge amount of trust in the breeder and, I suppose, luck!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Everyone was right! The second I saw her I didn't care about any of the work that was coming my way! I'm going to start a new thread with pictures. Love her!


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there, I know exactly where your coming from. We've never had dogs before and even though I did months of research the night before I lay in bed thinking OMG what have I done, I felt sick with worry that it wouldn't work out. My hubby told me to chill out it would be fine! And yes he was right, when he arrived home with our little girl the next day it was love at first sight & I agree if you already have kids, a dog is a breeze!!! Their soooo pleasing and always pleased to see you, you'll be fine. Enjoy


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad to hear this!! Like everyone else i also had major anxiety before collecting Betty but now i feel anxious when she's not here as my flat feels too quiet and empty without her!!

Can't wait to see pics of Olive.

x


----------

